# NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE TWO SETS OF NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS A SET OF 14X7 AND A SET OF 14X6
1,150 A SET. PLUS SHIPPING 714-371-5654
NEW SPOKES,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB 
THESE WONT LAST 









14X7 SET


















14X6 SET


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE TWO SETS OF NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS A SET OF 14X7 AND A SET OF 14X6
> 1,150 A SET. PLUS SHIPPING 714-371-5654
> NEW SPOKES,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB
> THESE WONT LAST
> ...


 TTT for the homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTTTRU'S


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*TO THE TOP TRU *


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Tru Style


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE TWO SETS OF NEW TRU SPOKE RIMS A SET OF 14X7 AND A SET OF 14X6
1,150 A SET. PLUS SHIPPING 714-371-5654
NEW SPOKES,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB 
THESE WONT LAST 









14X7 SET


















14X6 SET


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*1,100.:drama:*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------

